# Repeat failed luxating patella surgery h



## Gail Wright (May 22, 2017)

in March I adopted a darling senior Yorkie. Within a few days we were frightened when we heard him yelp without any noticeable reason. Took him the the vet. She said that we should take him to an orthopedic surgeon because he had luxating patella in both knees, one a 2+ and one a 3+. The surgeon suggested immediate surgery to eliminate his obvious pain. He had double luxating patella surgery the following week. Last week our Physical therapist said the left knee was luxating and to take him to the surgeon immediately. The surgeon agreed and he set up surgery for May 30 allowing the right to strengthen a bit more before it had the additional burden of the left. 

Has anyone ever had this happen? Did it work? We are so sorry for our boy who we move from playpen to ex pen to metal crate to soft crate to try to give him some change of scene. He has been confined for six weeks already and now facing 12 weeks more. We carry him in and out to toilet but no more then a few steps. At PT he had laser and magnetic therapy, a little massage and no hydro or exercise.

Please tell me anything that might help. Thanks so much.


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Do you know what type of surgery he had? Was it the more old fashioned method where they deepen the groove in the bone or the more modern one where they add a plastic strip? Hopefully @MontyMaude will be along and see this and can give you some information about the newer method.

I don't have any experience of the surgery going wrong (touch wood), my rottie bitch had the operation to her right leg about 2.5 years ago now and that followed on from cruciate surgery - altogether she spent nearly a year on and off being kept restrained so I understand how upsetting and worrying a time it is. One thought - if you are restricting him to pen/crate all the time and carrying him to the garden/only allowing a few steps how is he building any muscle to help keep things in place?


----------



## Gail Wright (May 22, 2017)

I really don't know, but can find out which procedure was used on the left knee. I do know that a different one was used for the right and left. I called our Physical Therapist and asked about loss of muscle during this now extended period, and she said we are not able to do much at this point. We were told he was not to walk at all except in a confined expen, crate, etc.

We had a terrible time when last week he started screaming whining and yelping. It happened we had a PT appointment that day. She checked him out and said the left knee was totally out. She said to call the surgeon immediately but when we did they gave us an appointment two weeks away saying nothing could be done until the right was strong enough to withstand the extra pressure from the left that would occur. Extra give pain meds which they prescribed. I was so upset I called our local vet who called the surgeon and got us an appointment for the next day. When we went, the surgeon confirmed that the left knee was totally out, and had a huge bandage applied and the date of May 30 set for surgery. Max had been fasted before the visit, but when we gave him some rice and chicken he vomited it and the next two meals, shaking and looking stunned. Then diarrhea began, squirting without control. Meds were changed and food withheld for 24 hours. Then a bland diet for three days. The new meds eventually helped. Now we are one week exactly from repeat surgery. I am scared to death.

I will try to find out what surgical procedures were used.

Thanks for responding. We just adopted him in March, but he truly is a love. He had a very hard life before. The shelter had to have 12 infected teeth removed the week before we got him. 

Thanks again.

Gail


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Gosh that sounds like a frightening/worrying time. I know when my girl had hers done we had to be very careful with her as they couldn't do one part of the 3 parts of the operation because of her previous cruciate ligament surgery. We weren't allowed to walk her for 6 weeks and had to keep her in a pen unless we could be with her to make sure she didn't climb on furniture or attempt the stairs or try to play with our other dogs but we were allowed to take her out to the garden on a lead 4 - 6 times a day for toilet purposes and could walk her there and a little bit around the garden. Well done for taking him on, so glad he found such a caring forever home.


----------



## Gail Wright (May 22, 2017)

I have searched and searched the Internet to try and find the success rate of the re operation of a failed luxating patella, but have really had no luck. I have found some reps after months or years, but none as soon as five weeks. My poor little boy sure didn't luck out. 

I feel so guilty having put him through the double luxating patella surgery only to have to go through part of it again. He has known so much pain, and he remains sweet and gentle.

Gail


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Gail Wright said:


> I have searched and searched the Internet to try and find the success rate of the re operation of a failed luxating patella, but have really had no luck. I have found some reps after months or years, but none as soon as five weeks. My poor little boy sure didn't luck out.
> 
> I feel so guilty having put him through the double luxating patella surgery only to have to go through part of it again. He has known so much pain, and he remains sweet and gentle.
> 
> Gail


Don't feel guilty, you have given him a home and are doing everything you can to get him sorted out. Don't forget though if you are not entirely happy you can ask to be referred to a different specialist. Indie my rottie who had luxating patella surgery came to us at 8 weeks old from a rescue, she suffered periodic lameness from about 6 months of age on all limbs which we were told was panosteitis. However at 13 months she ruptured her cruciate ligament so off we went to the orthopaedic vet - we knew what to expect as a previous rottie had done the same and had surgery. Nothing prepared us for being told she had torn the other cruciate so would need major surgery to both back legs - as if that wasn't enough she had also got elbow dysplasia to both elbows which would require surgery once she was over the cruciate ops. To see such a young, happy, active dog spend so much time confined to a pen and not allowed to go for walks or play with my other dogs was heart breaking. After the elbow surgery she got worse, one of her back legs started doing a strange action plus she was lamer on one front leg than she had been before. We ended up taking her for a second opinion and she had to have that elbow operated on again, she has arthritis in all 4 legs  She was just on the mend from that when the patella started luxating and she had to have another operation. Some people have said we put her through too much but if you could see her now - she is active, happy and just as loving as she was before. I don't regret giving her a chance and spending hours nursing her and sleeping on the sofa next to her pen for weeks on end. I'm sure your boy will come right in the end, keep the faith. Gentle hugs to you all.


----------



## Gail Wright (May 22, 2017)

Today Max had the second luxating patella surgery in five weeks on his left knee. Last time was double. This time only the left needed to be redone. I asked the surgeon what procedure was used. He said , I believe, a tibial crest transportation. And a medial release. That's what I think I heard. He said the operation went well and the bandage was to remain in place for two weeks at which time sutures and bandage will be removed. At that time also passive flexing and extension can be started. I have to call tomorrow and if things are still going well I can pick him up.

I asked if he thought this time the operation would suceed and he said ,yes.

I sure hope so, this little guy has been through it.

Gail


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Pleased to hear he has come through the operation well and will keep everything crossed for a good and successful recovery this time. Please keep us posted.


----------

